# Beware of StoresOnline



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My son and I attended a sales meeting last night for this company, which sells software, training, and very expensive services for setting up e-businesses. I looked them up online and found a long list of complaints going back years. Some folks spent thousands of dollars and ended up in deep debt. The sales people were very rude when it became clear I was not going to buy anything. The 'dinner' promised in the ad turned out to be a cold sandwich with no beverage, and we got a couple for a free MP3 player with a disclaimer about 'substituting a prize of equal or greater value', so now I suppose I'll get more coupons, or something like, hmmm, let's see...maybe a Magic Bean?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

whats that saying,'no such thing as a free lunch' :frown


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

There are a lot of scammers out there, just glad you didn't fall victim to them.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

At least you have a strong personality in order to stand up to them and not give in to pressurised selling.

I use Ebay and having read some of the scams people try on, I was saddened by how many dishonest people are out there. Luckily I have never been stupid enough to fall for anything like this but some nice trusting people have. Such a shame things are often spoilt by the minority.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

TANSTAAFL babies!! Words to live by. No, it was a sacrifice, a calculated sacrifice. I was curious what kind of people would show up to to the meeting. It really was quite amusing; the sales people were good, and their approach to the closing of the deal inspired. Right down the garden path. There was a homeless guy who came for the grub and show, just like James and me, the rest of the folks varied from some very well heeled older people, to the raggedly and odd (the homeless guy and us'ns...).

James and I had a good time laughing along with everyone else, taking notes on how to do a better presentation, trying not to stand up and run amok...I did answer several of the questions when prompted; the second time the salesdork cut me off after figuring out that I knew the right answers for questions he was posing...which is to say, I knew the truth.

Their power point presentation was actually quite nice and full of good information; like I said James and took notes. It was a good time for us a, a nervous time for them, as it because apparent that they were going to be our free sandwich. And I rarely do anything in the Real World without making it pay.


----------

